# RCBS chargemaster combo questions



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Anyone use one of those computerized auto chargemaster with the scale? Been wanting one and most reviews are good but some people say it craps out after 1-2 years and only has a 1 year warranty and RCBS cannot repair them if they break. Just concerned about spending $300 to use something for one year if their reliability sucks.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

lord i hope not. i got one coming in the mail right now. RCBS has $75 rebate when you spend $300 on RCBS products. i found combo for $285, added a couple of accessories and then ill get a rebate. not a bad deal i think but i hope the ones that crapped out is the exception and not the rule


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Jmgardner said:


> lord i hope not. i got one coming in the mail right now. RCBS has $75 rebate when you spend $300 on RCBS products. i found combo for $285, added a couple of accessories and then ill get a rebate. not a bad deal i think but i hope the ones that crapped out is the exception and not the rule


How long does the rebate last. Probably looking to do something more towards Christmas.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

dec 31. i don't know if that means the purchase has to be before then or the rebate sent in. but its dec 31 either way


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

actually this explains it

http://www.rcbs.com/whatsnew/Promotions.aspx


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

My son gave me one about 6 years ago and it is still in the box. 

I do most of my reloading on a Dillon Progressive except for large rifle and it's been that long since I have reloaded large rifle. I was going to break it out and work up some loads for my 300 WSM during the down time between hunting and ice fishing now that I have accumulated a few hundred rounds of brass.

I was wondering myself how well they worked.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Mine has worked consistently well for about 10 months now. I still double check every throw on my 5-0-5 scale when loading for my bolt rifles.

It decreased my loading time significantly.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I got a Chargemeaster as a present when they first hit the shelves. The contraption sat in the box unopened for a number of years. By the time I opened the box and tried to use the thing the warranty was no good. At first they were plagued with keyboard problems; 3 or 4 keys just quit working. My first 2 had keyboard problems. 

To make a long story short, I am on my 4th Chargemaster. This one seems to work most of the time. It does have a tendency to be inaccurate with the bigger extruded powders. It will over or under trickle but the weight readout will stop on the set dispensing weight. I double check the loads frequently like Kinekilla alluded to. I've always weighed all my rifle loads so the thing saves a ton of reloading time.

I cross-check the calibration of the Chargemaster every now and then with another electronic scale that has its own set of calibration weights.

I use 2 powder pan/funnels at the same time. I put a casing in my right hand and put it in the charged funnel as I'm taking the pan/funnel off the scale. As soon as I do that I'm putting an empty pan/funnel on the scale. That one will automatically fill while I'm dumping the charged pan load of powder in the case. It goes really fast.

I don't hear any bad press these days so I think RCBS has worked the bugs out.

.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Ive had one for about 5 1/2 years, I haven't hard used it, but it still works fine. it mainly sets plugged in and covered on my bench. I really like mine especially for big batch runs.

I'm sure there are plenty that give problems just as there will be a lot with no problems.

Its a crap shoot with electronics a lot of time. good luck with yours.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> How long does the rebate last. Probably looking to do something more towards Christmas.


Read this...

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/18-firearms-reloading/158025-rcbs-chargemaster-combo-great-offer.html


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Mine has worked well since I bought it about 3 years ago and I can't complain about it. Definitely speeds up my loading process.


----------

